# Circuito integrado comparador con histeresis



## vvilla (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si hay algun comparador con histeresis en un sólo circuito integrado, se como hacerlo con 2 LM311, pero me gustaria saber si hay algun integrado que me reduzca las dimensiones de dos LM331 a un solo circuito qhu haga la misma función.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2008)

Dependiendo de la aplicacion puede que te sirva un disparador schmitt como el cd4093 y el cd 40106.
La unica forma que tienes para ajustarle la tension de disparo es jugando con la tension de alimentacion de los mismos, asi que como son Cmos puedes alimentarlos a traves de un potenciometro para asi ajustar el umbral de disparo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2008)

Se puede hacer con un solo IC comparador (En tu caso LM311) mandando realimentación a la tensión de referencia.


----------



## vvilla (Nov 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## marianicos13 (Nov 2, 2008)

simplemente con un 741 con una realimentacion positiva y un par de resitencias lo puedes hacer


----------



## uc23334 (Nov 18, 2008)

Una gran duda: En un comparador Schmitt no inversor, si la pata - en vez de ir a tierra va a 5V por ejemplo, ¿sería 5 el eje de la histéresis?

Otra dudilla: ¿Cómo se puede lograr un circuito comparador que al alcanzar la entrada la tensión de referencia la salida se ponga a 1 para siempre pase lo que pase con la entrada?


----------



## uc23334 (Nov 19, 2008)

A la salida de mi operacional 741 tengo 5 voltios, si pongo un portenciómetro a la salida de 1Mega puedo ir reduciendo la salida, pero ¿cómo puede esto ser si al poner el amperímetro pone que no circula corriente alguna?
Se me hace raro porque según V=R·I... si por el potenciómetro no circula I no se como se puede reducir la V


----------



## oskarikoptero (Jul 27, 2011)

Buenas Tardes,

Quiero utilizar el LM339 en un proyecto y necesito saber si los 4 comparadores integrados tienen histeresis o si necesito poner resistencias externas para aplicarle esa histeresis.

Espero vuestra respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## Virtroon (Jul 27, 2011)

No, no tiene histéresis, hay que colocar resistencias externas.

Saludos


----------



## tronik (Jul 27, 2011)

el lm339 su salida es del tipo colector abierto asi que tienes que poner una resistencia de vcc a la salida del OPAM


----------



## oskarikoptero (Jul 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## azero (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola gente!

Tengo un problemilla, y a ver si me podeis ayudar a resolverlo. Adjunto la foto del circuito.
Es un comparador usando un amplificador operacional con histeresis (Resistencia desde la salida a la entrada positiva).

Se que el voltaje en el pin negativo (Referencia) es de unos 0.94V, y que la entrada varia desde 0 hasta 10V. El problema viene que se supone que el circuito falla cuando el Vin esta en torno a los 7V y la salida cambia de estado algunas veces.

Mas menos entiendo el funcionamiento del circuito completo, pero soy incapaz de hallar los voltajes de histeresis superior e inferior..

Alguna ayuda? Ya no solo buscando el por que falla a los 7 V, sino en sacar los malditos voltajes!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola, si alimentas tu circuito con 5V. Pero en la entrada puede alcanzar un valor mayor, es lógico que haya resultados inesperados.


----------



## azero (Abr 29, 2015)

Me referia a la entrada del divisor resistivo.. en el terminal del amplificador no supera nunca los 5 voltios!


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2015)

Hace tiempo había usado un circuito similar en un control de temperatura, por alguna razón que desconozco en algunas ocasiones el lazo de histéresis se transformaba en un oscilador o se producían 4 o 5 rebotes al desconectar, yo conmutaba un relay al cual lo prendia o lo apagaba de acuerdo a la medición de temperatura, conclusión, lo vimos con un ingeniero y tampoco encontró explicación, me termino de grabar un pic y listo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 29, 2015)

Utiliza un LM358, las entradas de éste funcionarán mejor para tu aplicación.


----------



## jllvmicrostar (May 1, 2015)

un tema comun de los op amp diseñados para audio o señales simetricas es saltar de rail cuando los utilizas sin fuente de tension simetrica y muy cerca a los extremos , USA EL LM 358 diseñado para fuente de tension simple  como te dicen arriba o directamente un comparador como el lm393 diseñado para tal uso


----------

